# What commands does your dog know?



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie knows sit and "lay down" but will lay down much more willingly on the grooming table (for his face washes) than, let's say, down in the kitchen for a treat (cheerio or kibble). We are working on "stay". He knows his name, but not "come" yet. I think this is a good age to start (he'll be 5 months on Feb 4th) but he's so darn puppy-hyper that it's just difficult for him to focus on some of these yet. But yet I know you are supposed to train them young. What age did you all start and what do they know now?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Ollie knows sit and "lay down" but will lay down much more willingly on the grooming table (for his face washes) than, let's say, down in the kitchen for a treat (cheerio or kibble). We are working on "stay". He knows his name, but not "come" yet. I think this is a good age to start (he'll be 5 months on Feb 4th) but he's so darn puppy-hyper that it's just difficult for him to focus on some of these yet. But yet I know you are supposed to train them young. What age did you all start and what do they know now?[/B]



All mine know "scratch my tummy", "fill the bowl", and "get out the treats"


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324733
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! Ollie is learning those, too!

The one I really want to teach him is "come" for safety reasons. Once he managed to go flying out the front door and made it half way down the street before I could catch him. The other day I dropped the leash out in the yard and he bolted through the only tiny opening (which my husband just picked up the supplies at Home Depot to fix) in the back yard and ran the length of like 4 people's back yards before I could catch him. I mean, the first scenario he could have been run over by a car, the 2nd one he could have met up with God know's what in my neighbor's back yards (i have some interesing neighbors). Anyway, those instances scared me...


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Mine know to kiss me for a treat









ginny


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Gizmo knows paw, he only likes to hand me his left paw though







, sit, down, up (I tell him/them this when they're in their down position and I want them to sit up right again), dance (he twirls around on his backfeet only... even though when his lazy he'll do a quick twirl with all 4..LOL) and kiss, of course! I say kiss, and here comes Gizmo! (& Char!)

Charlie knows sit, down, dance (And he does the lazy routine too) and kiss, his favorite!! He lovessssss giving kisses!! I never taught him paw and made an attempt at up. He is good at taking commands, unlike Gizmo that protest sometimes







but he is.. how can I put this nicely... hmmm... slow.







MY FATTY!!!!























They also know "come here", though I've only tested this INDOORS and god knows how they'll react if I tell them this outside if they were to EVER get loose. They know "Let's go", which I usually use to lear them into their cage or when it's bed time and I call them over and they'll run under the covers.








Aw, I'm at work and now I miss them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















I do admit that I need to practice with them "down" more because as they grew, they started to slack and they love, especially Gizmo.. to protest when it comes to "down". Why??? LOL. He barks at me!





















What a baby!









Anyway, I wanna hear some more tricks!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I've previously had trouble where other people (family and friends) try to give commands, then don't enforce what they are meant to do a as a response to the command. Then, when it has become a huge battle, I've done the same - because I am so tired of fighting so I give up.

Thus, I have now retrained my girls in Hungarian - or I am in the process of doing so. I am the only one in my family who speaks Hungarian, and I only have a few very good friends who speak Hungarian here in Australia - and I know that they would do WHATEVER I asked - even regarding responses to my girls and making them do what they're told.

I figure the command can't be misused or over-used and not enforced because I am the only one who knows it. Bella does not understand any English commands (she ignored the English ones right from the start!).

In Hungarian, she knows: gyere (come), ül (sit), vedd (eat up), rossz (no), mit csinál? (what are you doing?/don't do that [this is to gain her attention when she is barking or doing something wrong - said in a quiet but happy voice]), jó kutya (good puppy), okos (good). I am familiarising her with ágyba (go to bed) and aludni (go to sleep) - just by saying these each night as she goes to bed. We are also working on marad (stay) and fekszik (down) and walking on a lead.

Abigail also knows all of the above, including marad and fekszik - she easily switched to Hungarian (previously knowing all of these commands in English), which I was very surprised at! Next for her is kifelé (go outside) and befelé (go inside). I will continue to work on marad & fekszik with Bella.

I can't remember if I mentioned age, but Abigail is 2 1/2 years old and Bella is 7 months. That's as far as I have gotten with them so far.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango knows how to sit. He learned it around 5 or 6 months old. I haven't taught Tillie anything yet. 

I'm taking both of them to obediance class starting February so I hope they will learn more commands then.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Moxie seems to really understand Sit, lay down, show belly, and walk-walk. Walk-walk is so cute..she's on her hind legs and walks toward me. She'll do anything for cheese.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> Moxie seems to really understand Sit, lay down, show belly, and walk-walk. Walk-walk is so cute..she's on her hind legs and walks toward me. She'll do anything for cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG ctymom - Moxie is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

awww... thanks Sunshine







Moxie gets so many compliments... I wish I had something to do with her cuteness. HAHA







I can thank Tammy (TaJonMaltese) for that.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

Nick knows a lot of commands but I'm not really sure I have a date on when he started learning them, and some of them were accidental.

COMMANDS HE KNOWS

1) 'Sit' - does it perfectly.

2) 'Leave it' - this is probably his best learned command. He will leave even a piece of honey baked ham if I say this. He gives me very resentful looks if he thinks he should have been allowed to have it but seems resigned to the idea that people food isn't his.

3) 'Let's Go Out' - this promps running to the door and sitting there for me to put his leash on.

4) 'STOP' - this makes him freeze in place and stop whatever he is doing. I think he learned this when we were potty training. It works ok for grooming too.

5) 'Hurry It Up' - when we are outside going potty this is his warning that my patience is low and we are about to go in and have crate time. He usually produces when I tell him this.

6) 'Are You All Done?' - if he is done going potty this sends him to the door, if he is not then it is ignored. I find this one kind of creepy but it works like a charm.

7) 'No Teeth/You Hurt Mommy' - These mean that he needs to take his teeth off me RIGHT NOW. It is always obeyed instantly, usually with apologetic licking and sometimes bringing a toy to play with.

8) 'Bedtime' - this sends him into his crate by my bed. If I don't come to bed fast enough he will come and check on me impatiently.

9) 'No Trash' - this means I know you're in the trash and get out of it. He always does it but he might try againwhen my back is turned.

10) 'Hush' - Stops barking or goes into his little growl/muffled woof.

11) 'Here Nick' - this is my 'come' command, he does it poorly indoors but well outdoors. I think he knows that I will chase him to the ends of the earth and drag him to where I called him, and the further it is the madder I will be. Also he gets a treat. Every time. I swear I'm like a walking dog biscuit.

COMMANDS WE HAVE BEEN WORKING ON FOREVER

1) 'Down' - He always confuses it with Sit. When he will down on command, he will down on every command.

2) 'Spin' - the puppy class tried to teach him this but we never quite got it. It's kind of a silly trick anyway.

3) 'Stay' - Not even for a second.

4) 'dance' - because it's SO CUTE when he does it. How did you teach Charlie and Gizmo?


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

By 16 wks Linus could do the following:
Sit, Down, Stay, Come, Over (both ways), Both Paws, Beg, High Five, Army Crawl, Drop It, Fetch, Go to Bed, and Go Potty. He's also trained to ring the bells when he wants to go outside. It took us about 10 - 15 mins per day to get all of his tricks down. 

He just recently (3 months ago) learned to jump into our arms on command. No more having to bend down to pick him up!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Sit
fetch
stay
no on the pad!
kiss
wanna carrot?
want chicken?
get in your bed
excuse me (my way of sayin get outta the way)
shh


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

tuck knows: sit, paw, dance, but my favs are high five, kisses and tight tights (big hugs)!!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> ]]4) 'dance' - because it's SO CUTE when he does it. How did you teach Charlie and Gizmo?[/B]



I held a treat over their heads, moving my hand in circular motions. And they'd start following it and sometimes, since they'd try to reach for the treat at the same time, they'd stand up on their back legs. Everytime I did this I started saying "Dance" and now they do it on command, instantly. 

I also forgot to mention they know "drop it". 

And also... Whenever I see little pea sized pieces of poo on the pad and I KNOW they don't poo THAT small.. that means Charlie got to it before I did and I go to him " CHARLIE!!! you ate pooooooopie!!!!!??














And if he did, he'll run under the bed like he has a rocket up his behind and if he didn't he'll just stare at me. LOL. And that way I know if he did or didn't. It's not really a command but it's funny how he understands what I'm saying to him and knows that he did something wrong.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella and I communicate very well, but we use phrases. I think she has a great vocabulary!
let's go=goes to the door
scoot over=moves over just a little so I can sit down or get in the car
come
lets go to bed=her personal favorite, she runs to bed like she's missed it
are you hungry=goes to fridge 
lets take out the trash=goes to back door so she can play
be still=used at the vet or when I'm combing her, being still means treats
let's do laundry=rolls around in the clothes and has a good time while I fold, then when I put the clothes up she follows me around like its a game

The only one I have trouble with is "quiet." Probably because she's barking so loud she can't hear me when I say it.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

We first had Fendi at 3 months and enrolled her in Puppy Training class at 3 1/2 months. We taught her 'sit' before the class, so she knew that one. Then with the class, we taught 'go bed,' 'come,' 'down,' 'stay,' and 'leave it.' We also taught her 'fetch' on our own... so she knew all of these commands before 5 months.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris can: sit, lay down, walk (on hind legs), play dead, and we are working on "give me five"; give me a hug (she lays her head down on my shoulder...so sweet); sugars (lots of kisses); go get it (fetch with her favorite ball); stay; and leave it (somewhat); and no.

She knows these phrases: want to get the mail; ready for bed, want a potato or trick treat; want to go for a walk: give it to me (drop); easy (no biting); I gotta go to work (she gets up on the couch and lays down). 

She also knows that when I am finished getting ready in the morning and at night, that she is next. She will sit and wait for me to pick her up. The last thing I do in her grooming sessions in the mornings is put her topknot in. After I pick up my rat-tail comb and band, I will ask her if she is ready. She then puts her head down while I put her topknot in. 

She's so funny sometimes. She will ask me if she can have some water and she often asks if she can go outside. She really does! There are other things she talks to me about but these are the really obvious ones. My husband thought I was crazy the first time I told him this...until he saw her do it.

Paris used to bolt every time the door was open, too. A lot of that (in my case, anyway) was due to puppyhood. Once she got past the year or so mark, she really calmed down.


----------

